# Coral Reef Resort, St. Pete's Beach offer?



## NEGreyhound (Apr 26, 2010)

I got an unexpected call from a woman representing resales at Coral Reef resort on St. Pete's beach. She said she had a buyer for my unit which I'm selling, at a price I'm OK with . She would sell it at a 10% commission and pay me the difference. All I have to do is send her a copy of my deed and she will do the rest. She'll then send me a cashiers check minus the 10%. 
I know beside the resort there is a run down old hotel property they have approval for a 60 million dollar resort and convention center. Does this seem like a legit proposition or could it be a scam? No money is changing hands but if I send a copy of the deed could I lose my timeshare? Has this happened to anyone else at this resort? 
Any advice or opinions would be appreciated.


----------



## theo (Apr 26, 2010)

*Proceed with caution...*



NEGreyhound said:


> No money is changing hands but if I send a copy of the deed could I lose my timeshare?



In Florida, you (as the seller) would have to provide a notarized signature on a new deed in order to create a valid deed for recording of a new ownership. So, the clear answer to your question is NO, you can't possibly "lose your timeshare" by merely providing a copy of the currently recorded deed. 

That much clearly stated said, I am personally always skeptical of any and all unsolicited calls from "out of the blue", indicating a buyer for that which is not advertised for sale in the first place. Personally, I'd be inclined to ask for a written, signed purchase and sales contract / offer, with a very clearly and specifically identified buyer, before providing *anything* to *anyone* in the way of documentation. But that's just me. Your mileage may vary...


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 27, 2010)

I see no problem with sending her a copy of your deed.
Its a matter of public record, anyway.

While a formal contract would be nice, at a minimum, I'd insist a signed statement on letterhead outlining exactly who is paying for what and what my net proceeds will be, with a due on delivery statement. I'd call the resort and talk to someone else, like a manager, to make sure this person is who she says she is and has the authority to do this. 

In Florida, you have to have something in writing, signed by someone in authority to act, in order for a real estate deal to be enforceable. Otherwise, they could say, "I never said that," and get away with it (seriously).


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 27, 2010)

There's no problem with sending her a copy of your deed. Its public record, anyway. 
But before signing a new deed...

I'd call the resort and talk to someone else, like a manager, to make sure this person is who she says she is and has the authority to do this. Ask her to send you, if not a contract, at least a signed statement on letterhead outlining exactly who pays for what, what my net proceeds will be, and a due on delivery clause.

In Florida, you have to have something in writing with sufficiently certain terms in order for a real estate deal to be enforceable. And oh yeah, the names of the buyers must be on the deed. Otherwise, they could say, "This was a _gift_," and get away with it (seriously).


----------



## funtime (May 1, 2010)

The whole thing sounds like a spam and a scam to me.  Funtime


----------



## carl2591 (May 4, 2010)

NEGreyhound said:


> All I have to do is send her a copy of my deed and she will do the rest. She'll then send me a cashiers check minus the 10%.




Here the catch.. a cashier check to is bogus and you have lost your timeshare.

smell like a scam unless the people at the resort know about it..

Why call you out of the blue.. ?? :annoyed: 

you said it was an "unexpected call"  let your first reaction be your guiding light and you may see this for a scam..


----------



## Coral Reef Resort (Jun 4, 2010)

[Commercial posts and Commercial user names are not permitted on TUG - DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 4, 2010)

Hmmm... Instead of hearing back from the OP, we get _this_? Curious.


----------



## markel (Jun 4, 2010)

Talent312 said:


> Hmmm... Instead of hearing back from the OP, we get a _this_? Curious.




I was thinking the exact same thing !!!  Curious indeed !!!

Mark


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 4, 2010)

The OP has been a member since 2005 and has 42 posts - very unlikely to be a shill, but Coral Reef Resort's response violated our no advertising rules, and I have asked them to re-register with a non-commercial user name and to read the TUG posting rules before posting again.


----------



## RPE (Jun 4, 2010)

The call was not legitimate. I represent the Coral Reef Beach Resort association and owner resale department at the resort. The call did not come from anyone affilated with the resort. 

Any information about the person making the call would be appreciated. Please post or send a private message.

I posted the resort contact info earlier but it was deleted because the post was considered "commercial". But, if you do a web search for Coral Reef Beach Resort, you will find the website with contact information.  The broker or resort manager will be happy to answer any questions you have.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 4, 2010)

RPE - thank you for reposting.  Just so you know, commercial entities are not permitted to post contact info. on TUG.  

Anyone wishing to contact RPE privately can click on their blue user name for contact info.


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 4, 2010)

RPE said:


> The call was not legitimate. I represent the Coral Reef Beach Resort association and owner resale department at the resort. The call did not come from anyone affilated with the resort.




I suspected as much.
Just 'cuz someone says they're affiliated with a "name" you know, does not mean they are. If $$ is involved, always verify their employment+authority b4 proceeding.


----------



## NEGreyhound (Jun 6, 2010)

*I thought this thread had expired!*

Hi. I've been away from this post for about a month as I thought it had run its course. I was surprised to see it had been revived. It's funny how people start to wonder who you are and if you're a plant for an TS company???Wow! Really puzzling to me?  
When I first received the phone call by someone claiming to be from Coral Reef I did call the resort and checked that the person did indeed work for the resort. The person who called me knew what unit I owned and said they had a buyer for the unit and could get me X amount for the property. We had about ten phone calls back and forth but nothing came of the potential sale. It's a nice little resort directly on the beach.We stay in Treasure Island most of March but we wanted a resort that we should be able to book a week 12 or 13. A 1-52 floating week at Coral Reef should have fit our plans but when trying to book at the resort even more than 1 year in advance it was considered full for week 12. 
Now with the old hotel being planned to be torn down and a $160 million resort/convention center planned for next door we'll see how things go at this resort. 
If anyone has other info and can shed any light on this or similar events, please do so. I'll definately check back sooner this time.


----------



## theo (Jun 7, 2010)

*Talk is cheap --- construction is not...*



NEGreyhound said:


> Now with the old hotel being planned to be torn down and a $160 million resort/convention center planned for next door we'll see how things go at this resort.
> If anyone has other info and can shed any light on this or similar events, please do so. I'll definately check back sooner this time.



According to a broker in the area with whom I had a recent PM exchange, the *plans* were approved (I believe it's 60 --- not 160 --- million $$) for the project razing the abutting eyesore and building a new hotel / convention center, but mere plans and approvals thereof don't mean much in this economy. Shovels in the ground would impress me a whole lot more than architectural drawings. But that's just me...


----------



## RPE (Jun 7, 2010)

NEGreyhound said:


> When I first received the phone call by someone claiming to be from Coral Reef I did call the resort and checked that the person did indeed work for the resort. The person who called me knew what unit I owned and said they had a buyer for the unit and could get me X amount for the property.



The person who called you was doing so without the resort manager or broker's knowledge. We do not sell a unit unless an owner has listed it for sale with us or it is owned by the resort. She(I believe I know who it is now) obviously has been let go, and may lose her real estate license and be prosecuted. 

The cashier's check part was the real kicker - an obvious attempt to not be traced. Resort sales here (any every resort that I am aware of) are closed through a licensed attorney or title company and a check is issued by them to the seller at closing with a proper closing statement. 

Also, A legitimate company would not need a copy of your deed - that's what the title company is for. And, anyone can get your unit and week number - it's on your deed, which is public record.


----------



## RPE (Jun 7, 2010)

theo said:


> According to a broker in the area with whom I had a recent PM exchange, the *plans* were approved (I believe it's 60 --- not 160 --- million $$) for the project razing the abutting eyesore and building a new hotel / convention center, but mere plans and approvals thereof don't mean much in this economy. Shovels in the ground would impress me a whole lot more than architectural drawings. But that's just me...



Presented, not approved.


----------



## theo (Jun 7, 2010)

*Point taken...*



RPE said:


> Presented, not approved.



I stand corrected, but that only further reinforces my original point that "talk is cheap --- actual construction is not". 

Architectural drawings are merely dreams, whereas active construction equipment, crews, building materials and visible progress on site will be evidence.


----------



## NEGreyhound (Jun 7, 2010)

*No cashier's check mentioned*

I don't believe I've ever said anything about a cashiers check.  Perhaps someone else posting did. Anyway the calls stopped, the deal did not go through and life goes on. The original call seemed strange but after all is said and done this thread should have ended a month ago but...
What I'd like to know is why a week 12 is not available, even when it's over a year out, at Coral Reef but yet 1-52 floating ownerships are sold?


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 7, 2010)

You said this about a cashier's check in your first post:



> All I have to do is send her a copy of my deed and she will do the rest. She'll then send me a cashiers check minus the 10%.


----------



## NEGreyhound (Jun 7, 2010)

*Did I say that?*

My apologies. The post was so long ago I didn't remember saying that. I'm impressed that someone read it and remembered. Thank you.


----------

